
Ten Years of Building Apps - wallflower
https://lukaspetr.com/10-years-of-building-apps/
======
WanderPanda
"...even though I could've been 'milking it' instead, just like so many people
around me did". I really don't like this kind of attitude, coming up with
excuses for "underperforming" based on how morally superior ones behaviour is
and suggesting that by just flipping the moral switch they could perform
equally well.

~~~
dexwiz
I think this attitude is commonly expressed by those wholly devoted to their
jobs. Often those “milking it” just have other focuses in life: family,
hobbies, enjoying life. Dedicated workers are just too myopic to see anything
beyond their job and assume others with wider purveys are lazy.

------
MobileVet
Congrats on taking the time to look back and learn from it, but also not dwell
on the ‘bad decisions.’

The first time you do something poorly it is a lesson. Grace is important,
mistakes are when you do something wrong more than once.

Keep this perspective during the rest of your career and you will so just fine
and be content when it is time to move on.

~~~
Lukas_Petr
It's Lukas here, author of the article. Learning from mistakes is definitely
important. I also like your recommendation of keeping this perspective, thank
you.

------
zerr
I find it interesting that there are bazillion time tracking apps, and all of
them seem to be doing well? :)

~~~
xhruso00
Lukas got student sponsorship for WWDC so yes that's how he got some traction.

